# حلم له معنى كبير



## hayat jesus (15 ديسمبر 2011)

لقد حلمت انني اقف عند باب ابيض كبير وامسك بمقبض الباب وادعو الناس الذين يسيرون في الشارع الى ان يدخلوا من الباب الابيض لانه هناك خلاص لا يوجد ابدا اي قلق لانه اذا بقوا في الشارع سيأتي الوحش ويأكلهم ويموتون وكانت الناس تمر وتصرخ ومنهم من يضرب بيديه على رأسه ومنهم يدخل الى الباب الذي اقف عنده وانا اصرخ اليهم ادخلوا بسرعة بسرعة وبعد وقت قصير رأيت ذنب الوحش انه قريب ويظهر ذنبه من اعلى الحائط وهو منظر رهيب وعندما اردت ان اغلق الباب رجعت وفتحته حتى ابقي فرصة للناس وحزنت جدا على الناس الذين لا يدخلون بسرعة وقلت في عقلي ( حرام خليني افتح الباب كمان شوي علشان الناس تدخل ) وفي ناس دخلت من مفصلة الباب آخر لحظة وبعدها انا صحيت ولا اعلم ماذا حصل ولكن الملفت للانتباه ان جميع الصغار دخلت عندي من الباب وكلهم كانوا فرحين في الداخل .
أن هذا الحلم له معاني كثيرة واحببت ان اشارككم به لما له من معاني وان الرب قريب وقريب جدا مجدا وكرامة اليك يا رب ، نطلب منك ان تلمس قلوب كثيرة لخلاص نفوسهم ، نشكرك يا رب عظيم الشكر ​


----------



## Bent avakerolos (15 ديسمبر 2011)

امين واكيد من محبة ربنا كشف  ليك الرؤيا دى واذكرنا فى صلاتك


----------



## النهيسى (15 ديسمبر 2011)

صلى وتناولى
وربنا معاكى
ودائما خير لحاتك


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (15 ديسمبر 2011)

Well don you are in charge of serve people or kids to tell him about our saviour Jesus Christ our Lord don't give up you will have responsibility to save people from hill go forward grace and blessing with you throw Jesus Christ our Lord


----------



## Slave of jesus (25 ديسمبر 2011)

الرب قريب


----------

